
AngularJS Terminology Needs a Refresh - sm_sohan
https://gist.github.com/smsohan/9902577
======
angersock
Why they named factory what they did is rather puzzling.

------
sehr
In regards to directives.restrict, why even include the class or comment
options? I'm not sure I've ever seen them used out in the wild.

------
badman_ting
Yes, agreed. "Directive" is revealing of Angular's nature as an HTML compiler,
but the name is otherwise terrible.

